

How Facebook is eating the $140B hardware market - jmngomes
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-open-compute-project-history

======
jbergens
The link is broken. This worked for me
[http://uk.businessinsider.com/facebook-open-compute-
project-...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/facebook-open-compute-project-
history-2015-6)

